# ready made curtains/fabric



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

We have now moved in and have an internet connection. We are looking for some curtains or material. Does anyone know anywhere in the Castelo Branco, Serta, Portalgre areas where we can find shops selling them please.


----------

